# Guantanamera Puritos Cigar Review - Decent short filler smoke for 15 minutes



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

These don't look and feel machine made, judging by the wrapper which has that rustic cuban look and feel to it. But the short filler is what you w...

Read the full review here: Guantanamera Puritos Cigar Review - Decent short filler smoke for 15 minutes


----------

